# Windows Notebook herunterfahren Bildschirm an lassen, solange es geht.



## Kitro (7. Dezember 2016)

Hallo Leute

Ich habe ein paar Laptops/Notebooks/Netbooks/Minipcs mit Windows 10 Home, allerdings ohne Akku (nicht wundern ist einfach so) die von verschiedenen Leuten innerhalb eines komplexeren Systems genutzt werden.

Leider wird bei diesen manchmal zu früh der Stecker gezogen, da die Leute denken, der Rechner wäre schon lange aus.

Daher die Leute fahren Windows runter, sehen das der Bildschirm schwarz wird und ziehen dann den Stromstecker, obwohl z.B. noch die USB Geräte, wie Maus an sind und deren LEDs leuchten.
Danach kommt das Problem, dass Windows noch nicht komplett runtergefahren ist und eine Wiederherstellung beim nächsten einschalten durchführen will.
Meine Wunschvorstellung der Lösung:  In der Registry kann man etwas einstellen, dass der Monitor möglichst als letztes schwarz wird und nicht 10-20 Sekunden vergehen, bis nach dem schwarzen Monitor das System sich komplett ausschaltet.

Weiß da jemand Rat?  
Gegoogelt nach Windows herunterfahren und Bildschirm abschalten bzw. an lassen habe ich schon, aber noch nichts brauchbares gefunden, da er ja runterfährt, nur eben noch etwas braucht, bis er sich endgültig sich abschaltet.


Beste Grüße
Cornflake


----------

